

Google launches ad-free net experiment - lentil_soup
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-30144073

======
subhro
Or, I can just use Adblock and get the ads blocked.

~~~
ForHackernews
Except if everyone did that, there'd be no way for most sites to make any
money.

